# Rattlesnake? Nah, Snakeskin Pouches



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Well, first one this year.... saw it on my driveway as I was walking to take out the trash. Ran back inside grabbed my 22 mag revolver and some snake shot shells and blew his ass away with 1 shot... I guess I should have done it with a slingshot but it was already dark outside and just shooting him with a gun was hard enough.

Here are some pics, right after I shot it, and then the following pics are of me skinning it and the resulting skin.

Enjoy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a nice skin. What do you use to tan it?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The first pic reminds me of a song. "IIII ain't got noooo body, no body!"
I hope you ate that meat! It tastes just like frog, which supposedly tastes just like chicken.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> The first pic reminds me of a song. "IIII ain't got noooo body, no body!"
> I hope you ate that meat! It tastes just like frog, which supposedly tastes just like chicken.


Double LOL!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

It was a mojave ratler, usually found in Az and norther mexico, and yes I saved the meat, froze it after skinning / gutting. Im saving it for a barbecue


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Charles said:


> Looks like a nice skin. What do you use to tan it?
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


i use a mix of 50% of 90% isopropyl alcohol, and 50% glycerin.

this is of course after scraping the skin real good after i have removed it from the body / guts. there is a small amount of flesh always left over and if you dont scrape it off it rots during the tanning process.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice shot mrpaint...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Little MOJO and some Tony's... You got a turd maker fur sure!
Good luck with the gut scraping.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what do you do with the rattles ? i used to have about 2 in an acoustic guitar of mine a long time ago . that snake had a lot of skin , looks like a full grown adult . hope he works for you in whatever you decide to make it into now .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As a boy, we used to tie the rattles onto a loop of waxed thread. Then we put the index finger of each hand into the loop and pulled it tight. Finally, by rotating the hands around each other, those rattles would really sing!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> As a boy, we used to tie the rattles onto a loop of waxed thread. Then we put the index finger of each hand into the loop and pulled it tight. Finally, by rotating the hands around each other, those rattles would really sing!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Timber Rattlers?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Done it with a variety ... diamond back, northern pacific and timber ... don't think the variety matters much, as long as the rattles are a reasonable size.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I wasn't sure what they had up in your neck of the woods. When I lived in the Pac. NW everybody worried about timber rattlers when hiking and camping.
Here I worry about biting bugs.


----------

